# What's your favorite private car ?



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Vintage automobiles included.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

This is old news and not allowed by uber,


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> This is old news and not allowed by uber,


Breeze cars are allowed on Uber now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I can't delete it.


Yes you can. Delete the link, & type something else in it's place...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Breeze cars are allowed on Uber now.


POST # 3 /chi1cabby : "Breeze cars"?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Vintage automobiles included.


POST # 1 /Long time Nyc cab driver:
Bostonian Bison
wonders if his PCA "Spec" 944 would
qualify?

Wistful Bison sighing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /chi1cabby : "Breeze cars"?


*Mark Cuban-Backed Breeze Launches in Chicago to Lease Cars to Uber & Lyft Drivers*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Mark Cuban-Backed Breeze Launches in Chicago to Lease Cars to Uber & Lyft Drivers*


POST # 7 /chi1cabby : Thank You,Sir!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Mark Cuban-Backed Breeze Launches in Chicago to Lease Cars to Uber & Lyft Drivers*


POST # 7 /chi1cabby : I think that
"Andy Dice Clay" MAY
have been Referring to Personal
Vehicles, but I understand how the
"Private Vehicle" comes off as Possible
#[F]UberSpeak, implying use as a
Work Car.


----------

